# Copperhead bite (Cow)



## redtailgal (Jun 15, 2012)

sigh.  

Not really seeking help, just putting this out for educational purposes.

4 year old polled hereford cow with a calf on her.

Bit this evening, on the cheek.  It's a solid bite, fang marks one inch apart.  Intense swelling at the site. very painful to the touch.

We put her in a head stall and cleaned the wound, administered Banamine and will repeat banamine one more time tomorrow.

We will clean the wound daily, and watch for signs of infection.  She is not getting antibiotics unless we see signs of infection.

The swelling is high enough that I am not worried about it affecting her breathing, so we are not giving steroids yet.  If the swelling does not start to subside within 24 hours, we will give some steroid.

With the past two years, I'm gettin' pretty good at this snakebite junk.  I plan to kill every copperhead I see, and bring in as many kingsnakes as possible to help curtail the copperhead population,


----------

